
The Article Is Dead. Long Live the Feed - sparkzilla
http://newslines.org/blog/the-article-is-dead-long-live-the-feed/
======
sotojuan
Interesting. I've personally been reducing my "feeds" (aside from HN of
course!) because I realized they lowered my attention span, so to speak. I was
not able to read a long article all the way through, and now I am.

That said, I do like some of these points. The Web is indeed not paper and we
could use more archives and better ways to access information about news and
data.

